# Dos file name



## Mudder (Jul 16, 2003)

Help!! How do I find the dos file name for a windows file that I am trying to delete?

Thanks!
Mudder


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

The 1st 6 characters of the filename will be the same. If it is longer than 6, it will have a ~1 on the end. If there are 2 files with the same first 6 characters, the 2nd one will end it ~2, etc. The extension will stay the same.


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

Another method is to do a DIR command in DOS (on the folder that holds your file). It will be listed with the truncated DOS filename.


----------



## plejon (Jul 26, 2001)

Try a dir /x 

/x displays both the short names generated for non-8dot3 file names and the long name. If no short name is present, blanks are displayed in its place.


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

If you're running Windows 9x, you can go to START > RUN and type WINFILE

This is the old Windows 3.1 file manager, and being a 16 bit program, it doesn't recognize long filenames...it will only show the truncated DOS versions.


----------



## Mudder (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks to everyone for the help. Can someone now tell me how to start Windows Millenium Edition in Dos mode?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Windows ME does not come with full DOS mode, so you need to make a bootdisk.
http://bootdisk.com
You will need to download a ME bootdisk from that site, and a blank floppy. Put the floppy in, and reboot.


----------



## Mudder (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks again to everyone who has helped me with my problem. I really appreciate it!

Mudder


----------

